# If you could start your own town...



## Brother John (Feb 25, 2009)

If you could start your own town what would it look and be like? Or if you were not starting a town but say a very large neighborhood? I have been thinking about this for the last few years and it brings up some interesting points. How would your beliefs and presuppositions effect things from laws/regulations to architecture/land use? Would it even be possible to try such a thing? Feel free to add in anything I have not listed. I will add my ideas later tomorrow, for now I must sleep...


----------



## KMK (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you played Sim City?


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 25, 2009)

The main problem with Sim City is that the citizens are socialistic, at least in my experience. You can't really build a libertarian paradise and expect it to thrive in that game.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 25, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> The main problem with Sim City is that the citizens are socialistic, at least in my experience. You can't really build a libertarian paradise and expect it to thrive in that game.


Lousy Democrats, indoctrinating us with video games.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 25, 2009)

How about Geneva in the XVIth century?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 25, 2009)

I’m happy to know that I’m not the only one who thinks this way! I’d definitely go for a Geneva esk theocracy. It would be very easy create if one of those sovereign Native American nations converted to Reformed Christianity. After that all you’d have to is raise an army and… er… start proselytizing the surrounding area.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Watch the movie "the Village" and imagine that town


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Adventures in Odyssey has an episode in one of its albums (the Truth Chronicles, which is based on Focus on the Family's The Truth Project) which tackles this question. The episode is called "Kidsboro". Whit's End - CDs DVDs


----------



## christiana (Feb 25, 2009)

I worked in the area of The Woodlands TX for quite a while before moving here and am amazed at the great organization and planning that took place that continues to be developed even now. The 2000 census was more than 55,000 and there are wonderful neighborhoods around that are mostly hidden from view from the thoroughfares by trees. Its in the midst of a wonderful forrest, having first belonged to a lumber mill. A variety of churches, schools, and shopping areas provide for needs at close range. To me it is an ideal community. Doctors, the mall, many shopping areas and churches, libraries,and pharmacies are all within 3 miles of my residence. I'm a native Houstonian and this is 30 miles north of Houston off IH-45. It is to me a great place to live!
The Woodlands, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2009)

Ron Paul would be president to start. Or someone like him.

Anyone could run for president. If you don't want an 18 year old president, don't vote for him. I would probably keep the four year term limit but allow more than two terms, though there'd have to be a break between two and three. I don't want some smarmy kim jong il brainwashing us. 

The gov't would exist to protect life and property.
The gov't would not have any major part in our day-to-day life.

Church would take care of the sick, the widows and orphans. 

There would be no income tax. 
No property tax.
If you earn money, it becomes yours to do with as you please. If you buy a house, you don't have to pay rent for it (taxes).

If you don't work, let your church feed you. There you will be accountable to someone. 
If you don't have a church, find one or find someone who will help you. 

I would want to recruit one income families for the start up of the town, but obviously women would be allowed to work. I just hope they would choose not to. I would like to live in a town where 40+K a year is enough to own a house. 
Doctors would not accept health insurance, though there'd be no law to prevent them from doing so. However, with no laws forcing business to offer this, perhaps most wouldn't. We'd pay, barter, etc. for medicine, and we'd let the doctors compete for our money!
School will be the responsibility of parents. If they want to form together and create a school where THEY pay professionals to teach, they can do so. Or they can simply teach their kids at home, or at church, etc. The gov't would make no laws about schooling. If you don't teach your children at all, shame on you, but that is your prerogative as a parent. Just hope that your next door neighbor happens to be a kindhearted homeschooler.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Ron Paul would be president to start. Or someone like him.
> .



I wish we would have a Ron Paul in our Parliament, even better, becoming our Prime Minister !


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2009)

discipulo said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Paul would be president to start. Or someone like him.
> ...



To be honest, i don't know which type of office is the most liberty-minded. But I would set it up with whichever one is!


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2009)

Something like the original New England model with a long, rectangular common area that the houses front onto so the kids would have a big place to play. I'd put the church building on one end. I'd have fields radiating off from the central housing area so we'd be a fairly self-sustaining community.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 25, 2009)

This is too much a temptation for me! I would definitely have only reformed people in my city...see, not good! Then who would we evangelize? What me wants isn't always what me should get.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 25, 2009)

In my town there'd be a town square with whippin's and hangin's and lots of psalm singing. 

Oh, and lots of dog parks, cafes, bookstores and sushi bars.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 25, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> In my town there'd be a town square with whippin's and hangin's and lots of psalm singing.
> 
> Oh, and lots of dog parks, cafes, bookstores and sushi bars.



Hey! Never thought of that! Can I come live with you? Can we have beer, wine, and brandy too? Maybe roast marshmallows?


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 25, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > In my town there'd be a town square with whippin's and hangin's and lots of psalm singing.
> ...



Pack up and come on over!!


----------



## matt01 (Feb 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> The gov't would exist to protect life and property.
> 
> There would be no income tax.
> No property tax.
> If you earn money, it becomes yours to do with as you please. If you buy a house, you don't have to pay rent for it (taxes).



How will the government go about protecting life and property, without the support of taxes?

On another note, there are a bunch of WN's who talk about doing this (setting up their own little neighborhood/town/city... http://**www.stormfront.org/forum/showthread.php?t=397069 --remove the asterick if you want to read it


----------



## Scynne (Feb 25, 2009)

I would definately create a giant domed city, allowing no view of the outside. It would contain bunches of levels, so the buildings would not have to get too high, each level being perhaps 200-300 metres. It would be designed in such a way that clusters of resedential buildings would surround commercial/business districts, so that one could easily walk to and from all the necessities. When farther distances are required, an extensive, automated train system would be freely available.
It would be a technologically-centered civilization, and would have a strong social class system. Citizens would have 'ranks', which they would by no means be stuck in, but could move up or down through via education and profession.
Food and housing would be supplied by the government. Food would be distributed in 'mess halls', as it were, and housing would consist entirely of flats (quality of food and housing would vary by class). Also: communal washrooms.
Jobs would still pay, and all other aspects of one's life must be provided for by the individual (or family, or whatever).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2009)

Scynne said:


> I would definately create a giant domed city, allowing no view of the outside. It would contain bunches of levels, so the buildings would not have to get too high, each level being perhaps 200-300 metres. It would be designed in such a way that clusters of resedential buildings would surround commercial/business districts, so that one could easily walk to and from all the necessities. When farther distances are required, an extensive, automated train system would be freely available.
> It would be a technologically-centered civilization, and would have a strong social class system. Citizens would have 'ranks', which they would by no means be stuck in, but could move up or down through via education and profession.
> Food and housing would be supplied by the government. Food would be distributed in 'mess halls', as it were, and housing would consist entirely of flats (quality of food and housing would vary by class). Also: communal washrooms.
> Jobs would still pay, and all other aspects of one's life must be provided for by the individual (or family, or whatever).



We have those here in Canada. We call them maximum Security Penitentiaries!


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2009)

sans nom said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > The gov't would exist to protect life and property.
> ...



Sales tax or tarrifs, etc. I don't want the gov't doing very much, so it won't need very much money. 



Scynne said:


> I would definately create a giant domed city, allowing no view of the outside. It would contain bunches of levels, so the buildings would not have to get too high, each level being perhaps 200-300 metres. It would be designed in such a way that clusters of resedential buildings would surround commercial/business districts, so that one could easily walk to and from all the necessities. When farther distances are required, an extensive, automated train system would be freely available.
> It would be a technologically-centered civilization, and would have a strong social class system. Citizens would have 'ranks', which they would by no means be stuck in, but could move up or down through via education and profession.
> Food and housing would be supplied by the government. Food would be distributed in 'mess halls', as it were, and housing would consist entirely of flats (quality of food and housing would vary by class). Also: communal washrooms.
> Jobs would still pay, and all other aspects of one's life must be provided for by the individual (or family, or whatever).



Your answer sounds so very German.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

Start a town? It might be better to go the other way with it. Cain did the whole start a town thing, and it hasn't gone so well ever since.

Theognome


----------



## Zenas (Feb 25, 2009)

There is no "if" here, there is only "when"...

When I become super rich I will buy an island and name it New Geneva. New Geneva will have rules similar to the PB, where one must adhere to a confession in order to be a resident and citizen of New Geneva. 

New Geneva will be governed by a civil magistrate who actually does actively restrain evil. Things like blasphemy, adultery, and doing work on Sunday will be punishable by fine or imprisonment (in some cases). 

New Geneva will be split into two sides: Presbyterians and hereti...Baptists, with each side having its own inhabitants and churches. 

Everyone will be required to work and perform some sort of trade or they will starve. All children will attend public school taught from a Christian worldview. 

Feel free to add to my ideas regarding New Geneva.

-----Added 2/25/2009 at 02:22:17 EST-----

Oh yeah, we will have one, giant pub in the middle of the island. Budweiser, Miller, and Coors will not be served and possession of said products will be a misdemeanor.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 25, 2009)

Andrew, I'd be there with you except for that public school thing. Can't go there.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Start a town? It might be better to go the other way with it. Cain did the whole start a town thing, and it hasn't gone so well ever since.
> 
> Theognome


kinda didgy logic here surely?

1)A bad person once started a town
2)Starting a town is bad

reads a bit like

1 A man was walking his dog and his dog bit a passer by.
2 Walking dogs is not good because they bite passers by


----------



## Zenas (Feb 25, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Andrew, I'd be there with you except for that public school thing. Can't go there.



Exceptions can be made for people who appreciate good bbq.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 25, 2009)

> When I become super rich I will buy an island and name it New Geneva. New Geneva will have rules similar to the PB, where one must adhere to a confession in order to be a resident and citizen of New Geneva.
> 
> New Geneva will be governed by a civil magistrate who actually does actively restrain evil. Things like blasphemy, adultery, and doing work on Sunday will be punishable by fine or imprisonment (in some cases).



sounds a bit like some Islamic nations...

I think I'd go for free church/free state. 

Trying to build the kingdom through political force only hinders rather than furthers the kingdom of God.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2009)

Zenas said:


> There is no "if" here, there is only "when"...
> 
> When I become super rich I will buy an island and name it New Geneva. New Geneva will have rules similar to the PB, where one must adhere to a confession in order to be a resident and citizen of New Geneva.
> 
> ...




I can't tell if some of these are jokes. 

Gov't feeding troughs, Gov't being way too much in my business...
Are you being serious, Andrew? (Not a rhetorical question!)
How will adultery be fined? I mean, how is the magistrate going to see into my heart to know when I'm committing adultery? 

I guess if you buy the island and own it, you'll be free to live as you please on that island--*if* you make sure it's in my country. And if it is like the PB, and people agree to adhere to the confessions, then they knew what was coming and didn't have to choose to live there. 

Forcing mothers to work...that one sounds Russian to me.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 25, 2009)

Zenas said:


> New Geneva will be split into two sides: Presbyterians and hereti...Baptists, with each side having its own inhabitants and churches.



What if my theology changes? Would I be allowed to visit your side? Would I be forced to relocate... abandoning my Babdist friends?

I do like the pub idea where only quality beer is served. A "fizzywater-free"
zone, so to speak. Bawb could be the purchasing agent/quality control guy!
(Sorry, every time I think of Bawb I picture Homer Simpson with a full head of hair going "Mmmmmmmmm, beeeeeeeeeer!)


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Ron Paul would be president to start. Or someone like him.
> 
> Anyone could run for president. If you don't want an 18 year old president, don't vote for him. I would probably keep the four year term limit but allow more than two terms, though there'd have to be a break between two and three. I don't want some smarmy kim jong il brainwashing us.
> 
> ...


Why no medical insurance? or did I read that wrong.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 25, 2009)

Why no medical insurance? or did I read that wrong.[/QUOTE]

I think the health insurance industry has taken away the competition component. However, I wouldn't care if there were people who did want to take out insurance on their health. 
I just think prices would be lower if individuals were paying for everything out of pocket.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 25, 2009)

An entirely free market. Perhaps no government at all; just local crime-fighting groups or whatever.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Why no medical insurance? or did I read that wrong.



I think the health insurance industry has taken away the competition component. However, I wouldn't care if there were people who did want to take out insurance on their health. 
I just think prices would be lower if individuals were paying for everything out of pocket.[/QUOTE]Yes there are a numerous studies that talk about the inflationary effects of insurance on the medical system. However not everyone can just pay for a major operation out of pocket. Anyway this is a digression...


----------



## Zenas (Feb 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "if" here, there is only "when"...
> ...



Government feeding troughs? Mothers to work? 

I'm confused, I didn't say that.


----------



## rgray (Feb 25, 2009)

On big rock candy mountain...


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, for starters, I would probably look to John Calvin's Geneva for a pattern.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Start a town? It might be better to go the other way with it. Cain did the whole start a town thing, and it hasn't gone so well ever since.
> ...



It may read that way, but was it meant that way? Obviously, if Revelation speaks of a city of God, they can't be all bad. 

Theognome


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Don't forget Nimrod starting up Babel. 

If I had to start a town, it would be just like Lennep, Montana. Last time I was there was about 20 years ago, it may have changed, but I doubt it. There was a church, always open, with an old harmonium in it and a number of pew bibles. There was a house about 100 yards away. Other than that, it was surrounded by bunch grass, sagebrush, and mountains in the distance.

A visiting preacher would stop by once a month. Each Sunday the ranch people would come to worship, sing, and have a feast. Then they'd all go home and it would be quiet for the rest of the week.

I just found a photo of the church. Lennep hasn't changed a bit:


----------



## Brother John (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who has posted so far. I actually enjoy mulling this idea over in my head. There is so much to try and figure out it really is a great mind exercise. First it seems there is no ungoverned land that is empty for a group to settle ( if you know of somewhere speak up), so at this time it seems the best application would be to master plan a neighborhood or plant a town. The only problem is that in real life if your in America your probably going to get sued... I digress. I have to put my little ones to bed and spend time with my wife so I will add my ideas later on.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 25, 2009)

> ( if you know of somewhere speak up)



Antarctica… we could force the penguins to live on reservations and steal their natural resources


----------



## Richard King (Feb 25, 2009)

I have long suspected you guys are reading my thoughts through some sort of Jedi/700 Club gift of prophesy manuever. That is the only way you could have known I am constantly planning RichardKingVille.
Keep it on the downlow and I may make you a deal on some choice lots.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> > ( if you know of somewhere speak up)
> 
> 
> 
> Antarctica… we could force the penguins to live on reservations and steal their natural resources



That's very cold of you.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Feb 26, 2009)

Zenas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...



No, the dome city wanted the gov't feeding troughs. Yours was, "Everyone will be required to work and perform some sort of trade or they will starve. " That was the very Russian-forcing-mothers-to-work bit.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 26, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> It would be very easy create if one of those sovereign Native American nations converted to Reformed Christianity.



We're working on it! And some of us ARE Reformed...just not entirely as a Nation.



Martin Marsh said:


> Watch the movie "the Village" and imagine that town



I liked that they had an eldership.



he beholds said:


> Ron Paul would be president to start. Or someone like him.
> 
> Anyone could run for president. If you don't want an 18 year old president, don't vote for him. I would probably keep the four year term limit but allow more than two terms, though there'd have to be a break between two and three. I don't want some smarmy kim jong il brainwashing us.
> 
> ...



How about those that make less than 40K? There are a lot of hard working men that bust their rears for less than that. And no insurance...agreed with the bartering though.



Scynne said:


> I would definately create a giant domed city, allowing no view of the outside. It would contain bunches of levels, so the buildings would not have to get too high, each level being perhaps 200-300 metres. It would be designed in such a way that clusters of resedential buildings would surround commercial/business districts, so that one could easily walk to and from all the necessities. When farther distances are required, an extensive, automated train system would be freely available.
> It would be a technologically-centered civilization, and would have a strong social class system. Citizens would have 'ranks', which they would by no means be stuck in, but could move up or down through via education and profession.
> Food and housing would be supplied by the government. Food would be distributed in 'mess halls', as it were, and housing would consist entirely of flats (quality of food and housing would vary by class). Also: communal washrooms.
> Jobs would still pay, and all other aspects of one's life must be provided for by the individual (or family, or whatever).



That would be either the Hutterites (very Russian minded) or the great spaceship city of Atlantis 



TheocraticMonarchist said:


> > ( if you know of somewhere speak up)
> 
> 
> 
> Antarctica… we could force the penguins to live on reservations and steal their natural resources



Bad...baaaaaddd....


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a great topic. I actually have a recurrent dream about my ideal town, so I can describe it.

Not clear where it is in my dreams, it's sort of a mishmash of New England and the Old South. I actually think it's in Virginia somewhere, but it's never really clear. 

It's basically a New England village in layout, arranged around a large rectangular common with a white New England style church at the East end. 

The town hall is on the North side. It's a red brick thing. There is a civil war monument in front with small American flags stuck in the ground in front of it, with two old black cannon in front and surrounded by a white painted chain. 

On the South side is the courthouse, also red brick. The judge lives in a New England colonial style house near the court house, on the southeast side of the common towards the church. The judge is an elderly woman who looks like a Victorian librarian. A very nice lady.

My law offices (I am a lawyer in real life) are on the South side of the common towards the western end. In my dreams I share my office with two other attorneys, both of whom work with me in my firm in real life. It's a two story red brick house with a conservatory on the back side, which looks out onto a garden with a flowing stream and a lot of flowers.

There are no cars in this town. There are gravel paths that go around the common and across it, and we walk to court and to meetings and settlement conferences with the judge at her house. At meetings with lawyers, she first serves tea and a sort of flat curled pastry my father used to make when I was a kid. She opens the settlement conferences with prayer. 

The weather is always nice, sometime in Spring with some sort of fragrant flowers on the trees. Don't know much about what's outside of the common, because the events in my dreams mainly focus on the common. 

I'm sure a psychologist would have a field day, but I really like the dream when I have it. It's basically like walking into a Thomas Kincade painting. I figure it's some sort of reaction to the stress of my actual life.

If any of you live in this town, let me know. I would love to move there!


----------



## he beholds (Feb 27, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> How about those that make less than 40K? There are a lot of hard working men that bust their rears for less than that. And no insurance...agreed with the bartering though.



Sorry! I wasn't saying that 40 K was the lowest I'd like to go! I was really just making a comment on how sad it is that a teacher cannot afford to buy a house anywhere in the county he teaches in. 



Hawaiian Puritan said:


> This is a great topic. I actually have a recurrent dream about my ideal town, so I can describe it.
> 
> Not clear where it is in my dreams, it's sort of a mishmash of New England and the Old South. I actually think it's in Virginia somewhere, but it's never really clear.
> 
> ...


I have been there--it is called Williamsburg, VA. People do still live there.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 27, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I can't tell if some of these are jokes.




Neither can I. I'll take Jessi's town any day over some of the other things being described here.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Feb 28, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> I have been there--it is called Williamsburg, VA. People do still live there.



I love Williamsburg. I seriously thought about going to law school at William & Mary just for that reason. But I ended up going to Berkeley. Talk about culture shock. Beautiful area, but the people are on another planet. First Pres Berkeley was an excellent church, however, and it stood out from the craziness that surrounded it. (Earl Palmer was senior pastor when I was there.)


----------

